# Outlook 2003 new message hyperlinks not working



## 220volt (Jan 3, 2006)

This one got my stumped.

When I paste links in new messages in Outlook 2003 it does not automatically create hyperlinks like it used to. I can of course manually right click on the text and create hyper link but it will not do it automatically.

I am using word 2003 as an email editor. However, hyperlinks _are_ automatically generated when I create word documents. Only in new outlook messages is where it won't automatically generate hyperlinks.
Also, I can receive hyperlinks in email fine and are click-able and everything.
I've also tried sending it just in rich text instead of html, but no go.

When people receive my emails with hyperlinks, they're not underlined or clickable.

I disabled firewall and anti-virus but no go.

I looked everywhere on net but found nothing.

I have Windows 7 Pro

Any help is appreciated


----------



## pcs365_4 (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi 220volt, if you have not tried this http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/outlook/HA011841931033.aspx (Title: Block or unblock links in suspicious phishing messages) pls give it a try.


----------



## 220volt (Jan 3, 2006)

pcs365_4 said:


> Hi 220volt, if you have not tried this http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/outlook/HA011841931033.aspx (Title: Block or unblock links in suspicious phishing messages) pls give it a try.


I ran into that article actually and tried few things but on my outlook I am not getting all options. I am running Outlook 2003 SP1.

I've tried all options there but still no go.










I mean links work and everything it;s just that it won't auto format it when using word as an editor. When I uncheck box "Use Word as your email editor, it's working fine. But in word itself, links are formatting properly.


----------



## 220volt (Jan 3, 2006)

Ok, I found where the problem is.

New message/Format/Auto Format/Options/Auto Format as you type/ and check *Internet and Network Paths with Hyperlinks*

They really hid that one. But it;s working now.


----------

